# MediaMarkt Glas Preis, aber wie?



## stef@n (28. Juli 2005)

Hi zusammen,
hier mal wieder ne Frage aus der Rubrik: Wie haben die das gemacht.
Auf der Website des Mediamarkt (http://www.mediamarkt.de) hab ich einen netten Effekt gesehen. Ein Preis mit einem Leichten Glas/Plastik Effekt. 
Ich weiß, die Glas Effekte sind ausgelutscht, aber dieser ist dennoch interessant, zudem ich zwei Probleme habe diesen nachzubauen ohne 5 Stunden dafür zu benötigen und 100 Ebenen. und Arbeitsgänge..

*Frage 1: * 
Wie bekomme ich es hin, den Rand um einen Text Auch eckig (die Kanten), aber dennoch größer zu erhalten. Versucht habe ich folgendes:
- Ebeneneffekte: Kontur mit den Einstellungen: Innen, Außen, Mitte
- Font dahinter legen, und Fett machen. 
- Auswahl um Font erstellen und ausweiten
- Bestes Resultat ist mit Illu, aber ich würde es eben gerne mit PS schaffen...

*Frage 2: * 
Wie bekomme ich diesen Glaseffekt (diese Welle) als *Ebeneneffekt * () hin, geht das überhaupt?

Greets
Stevie


----------



## C4T (29. Juli 2005)

Zu Frage 2:
1. Markiere deinen Preis (STRG+Linksklick auf die Preisebene)
2. Neue Ebene erstellen und mit Weiss füllen
3. Radiergummi nehmen und halt so wegradieren wie es dir gefällt
4. Deckkraft runterregeln auf 40% oder so. Musst halt bissl testen

Zu Frage 1:
Du willst den Rand vergrössern aber es klappt nicht richtig ? Hoffe ich hab das richtig verstanden.
Kannst theoretisch deinen Text kopieren und etwas vergrössern. Danach legst du ihn unter den kleineren Text und schon hast du deinen grösseren rand.
Ansonsten halt mit der Konturoption udn ggf. danach bearbeiten.


----------



## Terrabug (29. Juli 2005)

Mein Ansatz:
-Text in schwarz.Einfacher Plastikeffekt drauf
-Text in weiß. Entweder rastern und von Hand verkleinern oder mit den Einstellungen spielen(Breite und Höhe runter, Abstand rauf)
-Transparenz der weißen Ebene bisschen runter setzen
- hier ziemlich mittig(Post von Jan Seifert) für die Beleuchtung   

Achso: Noch 2 Sachen: Die schwarze Schrift bei Mediamarkt is geschloßen und scheint mir leich kursiv...


----------



## stef@n (29. Juli 2005)

C4T hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu Frage 2:
> 1. Markiere deinen Preis (STRG+Linksklick auf die Preisebene)
> 2. Neue Ebene erstellen und mit Weiss füllen
> 3. Radiergummi nehmen und halt so wegradieren wie es dir gefällt
> 4. Deckkraft runterregeln auf 40% oder so. Musst halt bissl testen


ja ich habs ja hingebracht, also normal... denk ich oder? (siehe oben: Mein Verusch) wollte es aber als *Ebeneneffekt*, als Fülloption 



			
				C4T hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu Frage 1:
> Du willst den Rand vergrössern aber es klappt nicht richtig ? Hoffe ich hab das richtig verstanden.
> Kannst theoretisch deinen Text kopieren und etwas vergrössern. Danach legst du ihn unter den kleineren Text und schon hast du deinen grösseren rand.
> Ansonsten halt mit der Konturoption udn ggf. danach bearbeiten.


also beim Rand sollen *die scharfen Kanten erhalten bleiben*.
Hast deine Version mal selbst probiert?, sieht dann so aus, siehe unten:


----------



## extracuriosity (29. Juli 2005)

Was spricht denn gegen die Illustrator Variante? Kannst du doch zur Bearbeitung in Photoshop laden.


----------



## stef@n (29. Juli 2005)

extracuriosity hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was spricht denn gegen die Illustrator Variante? Kannst du doch zur Bearbeitung in Photoshop laden.


jo die is Perfekt ich wollt enur wissen, ob jemand weiß, wie man sowas in PS anstellen könnte, ohne eben jedesmal für sowas nen Illu zu laden und in P szu importieren... Any IDEAS Guys?


----------



## braungraphix (29. Juli 2005)

zwar in Form eines buttons aber der Effekt ist der selbe! Denke du musst das nur auf die Schrift anwenden.

Effekt


----------

